# The Art of the Planted Aquarium 2012 Hannover, who is going?



## ghostsword (9 Sep 2011)

@ghostsword 
*Next live scaping contest in Hannover 2012 is confirmed :celebrate:*

Hi folks,

got some good news from Harald
*(organizer of the event "The Art of the Planted Aquarium" in Hannover)
*
*Special guest Mr.Amano *, 


 Mr.Amano lecture
 Mr.Amano workshop
 Mr.Amano as a judge



Here are some key facts for the upcoming event:

27 - 29.01.2012 Hannover Germany
Nano and XL category live aquascaping contest
Ironscape contest *(more tanks than last year)*
Scaper-Night
Award ceremony
Mr.Amano lecture
Mr.Amano workshop
Mr.Amano as a judge
Gala-Dinner

Last year there were 55.000 visitors, 32 XL and 32 Nano tanks have been showcased. In total 20 hours of lectures and shows.

Official Webpage, to be updated
The Art of the Planted Aquarium| The Art of the Planted Aquarium


----------



## ghostsword (9 Sep 2011)

*Re: The Art of the Planted Aquarium 2012 Hannover, who is go*

Just booked the hotel, going for two days, the 28 and 29. Anyone from UKAPS going?


----------



## Garuf (9 Sep 2011)

*Re: The Art of the Planted Aquarium 2012 Hannover, who is go*

If santa treats me right I'll go.


----------



## ghostsword (9 Sep 2011)

*Re: The Art of the Planted Aquarium 2012 Hannover, who is go*

I think that the best is to book early. The hotel was just 79 euros, and should get a flight for £100.


----------



## ghostsword (14 Oct 2011)

*Re: The Art of the Planted Aquarium 2012 Hannover, who is go*

An update..

Official website
http://www.planted-aquarium.de/index.ph ... anted.html

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/799185/The%20Ar ... er%201.pdf
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/799185/The%20Ar ... er%202.pdf

I just need to now sort out the plane tickets..


----------



## Jur4ik (8 Dec 2011)

*Re: The Art of the Planted Aquarium 2012 Hannover, who is go*

Hello boys and girls   
There are some cool updates to the Hannover event I would like to share with you.

1.
*Exclusive Invitation to Interzoo by Dennerle* for the first winners in each category
Exclusive Invitation to Interzoo by Dennerle for another 2 chosen by Dennerle



This means, If you are the lucky dude - Dennerle will pay for your trip to Nürnberg and invite you to participate the Interzoo fair, which is open for business visitors only. You will be able to scape a tank, all provided by Dennerle and promote yourself as aquascaper.

Doesn't this sound great?   

2.
*New contest tanks*.
This year MP/Eheim is providing exclusively just for this event build tanks.
They will be same dimensions but better quality than in the past and I think people will become more likely to take their contest tank with them. This is what they will look like, model is called _"Vivaline 250 Liter"_











For those of you who is interested how the contest area in Hannover will look like, here is a map

3.
*Takashi Amano Workshop - poster is now available* 





4.
Last but not least, *ADA Germany is providing some extra prices for the winners*:
-> Rank 1 Nano Category - Solar Mini M Lightning
-> Rank 1 XL Category - Solar I MH Lightning
The winners will receive this prices from Mr.Takashi Amano himself!

5.
*Only few seats left*, so hurry up and sign up today!!!


----------



## Radik (13 Dec 2011)

*Re: The Art of the Planted Aquarium 2012 Hannover, who is go*

So who is going? Was thinking to go.. nobody going by car?


----------

